# Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Wed Dec 23, 2009 USDA-SD Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB the stack.

Compared to last week all classes remain steady. Demand remains
good, however very little activity with the coming holiday and
the wintery weather. Dairy quality hay supply limited, poorer
quality hay abundant. Alfalfa pellets steady.

Alfalfa: Good to Premium large squares 130.00-135.00. Fair to
Good large squares and rounds 75.00-90.00. Utility large squares
and rounds 55.00-65.00. Sun-cured Alfalfa pellets: 17 percent 155.00,
15 percent 140.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Good large squares 110.00; Utility large
rounds 50.00.

Grass: Utility large rounds 65.00.

Bedding: No reported sales.

Corn stalks: large rounds 40.00.


----------

